# Venom Lures only tournament entry form.



## willthethrill77

Hey guys here is the entry form for the tournament. We got everything together and are ready to roll. I will also be at Vic's open house and you can sign up there tomorrow.


----------



## willthethrill77

Entries have started flying in today.... Dont wait around!


----------



## markfish

hay will did chris give you the form filled out yesterday at lbf, if not let me know i told him to fill it out and get it to you,i will call you here soon ok markfish


----------



## RBoyer

Thought there was no cap?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## willthethrill77

There isn't a cap. However the boat numbers are assigned as they are received.


----------



## RBoyer

Ah ok thanks allot for that. I'm working this whole week and won't be home so I wanted to make sure I still got in! Appreciate the response


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Flippin 416

Plannin on being there!! Should be fun!


----------



## willthethrill77

Be sure to come down to land big fish show this weekend. I will be there promoting the event. See you then.


----------



## johnboy111711

will charlie hartley be there?


----------



## willthethrill77

Charlie is no longer with Venom Lures.


----------



## johnboy111711

that sucks, he had been with them forever. saw the snake skin wrap again this year and just assumed...


----------



## willthethrill77

We have 13 entries as of today.


----------



## Javelin389T

Partner or draw tournament?


----------



## willthethrill77

Buddy tournament.


----------



## Javelin389T

Thanks for info.A trip to LBF is in order.


----------



## lunker4141

are there specific times venom will be up at lbf this weekend and do they have a good selection of venom products there?


----------



## willthethrill77

Myself and Gilbert Woods will be there representing venom tomorrow from 9-5 and sunday 9-2.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lunker4141

Sounds good, I will be up there for sure. Didn't realize that Venom offered such a variety of baits. I thought it was just sot plastics till i took a look at your site.


----------



## atowngolfer

Hey willthethrill had a question for u. I looked today at lbf and then got on the venom site when I got home. Noticed you guys do not sell bullet weights. So does that mean we can use other brand of bullet weights? I got mostly everything else i need for the tournament today, just going to order a couple of things. Looking forward to your response. Thanks Dave


----------



## willthethrill77

Any weights are permitted to be used. Any brand.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish

hay will i will probley be up there today to get some things and get chris to turn are form in will talk markfish


----------



## Javelin389T

1st trip to lbf.Thanks for help willthethrill77.Dropped $70 on venom lures.Was worth the free t shirt. 

Waited 20 deep in line to check out.Great place.


----------



## markfish

well i was there to that william is a looker,,, i couldent keep him out of my basket, and willie i will call you with my order and the amount i want before you and pops head south you ,,.;/;'[;// i mean luck guys,your buddy markfish


----------



## willthethrill77

Great meeting all you guys this weekend. Was awesome seeing the products fly off the shelf. Big thanks to all you guys and of course to land big fish for carrying our products. Look forward to seeing yall in June. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willthethrill77

25 entries as of today


----------



## willthethrill77

We are now in the mid 30's. Goin to be a great event. Get those entries in early. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willthethrill77

40 boats and counting. Keep em coming guys!


----------



## triton pete

reconsider the buckeye lake tournament for venom only?


----------



## willthethrill77

Mosquito lake only this year. It just didn't work out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willthethrill77

45 and counting. See you guys at madness tomorrow

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willthethrill77

We now have 51 entries guys. Really awesome. Lake is on fire right now. Many prizes are being accumulated from our sponsors and its coming together great. Get em in the field is filling up quick. 3 weeks from today.


----------



## willthethrill77

56 entries to date.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish

well i better get there and start fishing some of my new and old venom lures so the big girls start to like them, markfish


----------



## lunker4141

I know its a Venom lures only but is there a rule against using other brand scents or stuff like Spike It?
And Markfish, don't worry the big girls there are used to Venom Lures, been using them since pre spawn and they are loving them some Venom.


----------



## dmur13

Do we need to have all other tackle out of our boat?


----------



## willthethrill77

We suggest taking stuff out of your boat. It is not mandatory but if you are protested for any reason it would be best to have it cleaned out.


----------



## willthethrill77

Mark. Were running a sale right now on the website and just Got the new spinnerbaits in.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lunker4141

New spinnerbaits? I put an order last week, are the ones i ordered then different then the ones your talking about?


----------



## steveg11943

Why dont they a tournament down here (Rocky Fork, Ceasar Creek ect....


----------



## willthethrill77

Depends on which you ordered. The new ones have turtleback blades. We chose a lake this yr that produces great turnouts and a lot of fish caught. All out fun for everyone. We may look at expanding it next year. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme

I just got back from Land Big Fish buying some Venom stuff to fish the up coming tournament. Their supply was fairly limited. I'm wondering if there is going to be anyone from Venom selling stuff out there at the ramp? If not........ if I place an order this weekend will I have the stuff I want to order in time for the tourney? I mean with Memorial Day I realize that may not be possible. The reason I ask is, I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to fish the tournament so I didn't order anything earlier. 

It would really be great if you had someone at the tournament selling product. Personally I'd be looking for some 10" King Snakes in black as well as some of the fluke style baits and Senko style baits. Also some spinner baits and buzz baits. Also some of the Wide Gap worm hooks. 

Please let me know either about someone out there selling stuff or if I can place an order and have it to me in time for the tourney. I live in Cuyahoga Falls. Thanks


----------



## willthethrill77

We will not be selling any baits at the ramp. It cuts our dealer and sponsors out of the opportunity to make sales prior to the event. Orders placed by Tuesday should ship Wednesday. Takes 2 days usually. If landbigfish didn't have what you were looking for our headline sponsor kames sports in north Canton stocked an entire line of hooks and most baits. Go there and check it out should find what you need.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme

Thanks for the reply and the PM Will. I was going to be calling you today, but this post answers the questions I had. See you at the tournament !!!


----------



## shakeyheadkid

Looking forward to the tournament.....anxious to meet the Pro Staff anglers

shakey >>----->


----------



## willthethrill77

If you have any questions you can call me at 7404162525. We are taking entries at the ramp as well. So if you had a doubt about getting in you can enter at the ramp and won't be turned away. Goin to be good weather and great turnout. 65 boats right now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willthethrill77

68 boats as of today. We will take entries up till its time to launch. Come on out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DL07

Any link to the results?


----------



## willthethrill77

Will have them up as soon as possible. Local ogfer markfish with the win with 12.91 lb. Good job mark.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish

well i think it was a great showing of 80 teams and with the help from venom pro staff,and the x-series putting this together,and kames sporting goods for the cash money,and william woods thanks for all your hard work,and time you spent on this so i want to say thank you,so here;s what the 1st place hardwere looks like,thanks again markfish


----------



## johnboy111711

good job :B


----------



## LUNDGE

That a boy!!!!!!! YOUR THE MAN ON SUNDAY!!


----------



## lateral_line

Great job markfish!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lunker4141

Nice bag!!! You had more then double what we had. 
We couldn't get the big ones to bite. Did catch a huge pike tho, going to post up the pic soon.


----------



## markfish

thanks guys but it was all work trying to hold her in the wind most of the day,and just working them slow now if i can do it again this weekend its going tobe be some big cash ,and i can fish it a little bit harder with some other baits i know there are big bass there we just couild not get them turned on,i never seen one bait fish jump all day,i think we just made them so dang mad thay had to bit, i know what other guys were useing but were getting 12 inch fish and i thought thats not going to get it for us so we made a little move deeper and it payed off we did call 4 fish over 15 inch.but no big girls,mabey this week,markfish


----------

